# Grand Canyon AL 6.0 - Größe (M oder L) bei langem Oberkörper und kurzen Beinen



## NiceDude (1. November 2011)

Liebes Forum,

ich möchte mir ein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 bestellen. Ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm (korrekt gemessen, habe relativ kurze Beine). Laut PPS soll ich zum M greifen, habe aber an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass man gerade bei einem zur Gesamtgröße gesehen längeren Oberkörper eine Nummer größer nehmen soll wegen der Oberrohrlänge.

Hat jemand einen Tipp bzw. befand sich in einer ähnlichen Situation?

Über Feedback freut sich,
Christian


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2011)

He Quasimodo...genau gleiche Physiognomie wie ich.(+2 cm SL) 

Fahre mein GC in M. Habe nen etwas längeren Vorbau....ich glaube ein 90er. Sowie die Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernt. 

Passt super. Wenn das nicht reicht, könntest Du noch eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze montieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Ich bin auch genau 1,83 m, habe aber eine Schrittlänge von 88 (also eher etwas lange Beine) und bin auch am Hin- und Herüberlegen in welcher Größe ich das GC AL nehmen soll.

Meine Überlegung ist folgende (du müßtest das entsprechend "umkehren"):

L wäre bei SL 88 gut, was das Sitzrohr angeht - das Oberrohr wäre aber etwas zu lang und ich würde zu gestreckt sitzen.

M wäre gut, was das Oberrohr angeht - das Sitzrohr wäre aber zu kurz und dementsprechend wäre die Überhöhung zu groß (Sattelstütze weit rausgezogen).

Nun muß man wissen, was/wie man fahren möchte, eher gestreckt oder eher mit großer Überhöhung und was man bei der jeweiligen Entscheidung für M bzw. L wie anpassen kann.
Den Rahmen L könnte ich durch einen kürzeren Vorbau und den Rahmen M mittels Spacer/nach oben gerichtetem Vorbau anpassen.


Schwierig, ich bin auch noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber eher zum L, da ich vom Rennradfahren komme und da auch eher gestreckt mit geringer Überhöhung fahre (mein Rennrad hat RH 58, OR 57).


----------



## NiceDude (1. November 2011)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.

@speichenquaeler: Hast du dann einen anderen Vorbau drangebaut (werksmäßig kommen die doch in 90mm oder...)? Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von deinem Bike zur Hand, mich würde interessieren wie weit du die Sattelstütze rausgezogen hast.

@stevie29: Ich habe auch ein 58er Rennrad mit 59cm Oberrohr und das dürfte (auch bei meinem in Relation zur Gesamtgröße) großen Oberkörper nicht länger sein. Das GC M hat jetzt eine Oberrohrlänge von 59,5 cm was gerade noch so ok sein sollte bzw im Umkehrschluss müssten die 61,5 cm vom L zu viel sein. Ich habe auch nochmal den Rechner unter ( http://tinyurl.com/oberrohr ) bemüht, der meinte auch 59 cm Oberrohr sei perfekt.

Freue mich über weitere Meinungen!


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Ich meine aber, daß man MTB vom Oberrohr her länger fährt als Rennräder (wegen der Bremsgriffhaltung beim RR), Fausformel waren meine ich + 3 cm (bei mir also OR 60, bei dir OR 62, was bei dir dann für L spräche).


----------



## NiceDude (1. November 2011)

@stevie29: Macht Sinn. Fütter mal den Rechner den ich oben gepostet habe und guck was bei All Mountain Fit->Virtual Top Tube Length rauskommt. Würde mich interessieren...


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

NiceDude schrieb:


> @stevie29: Macht Sinn. Fütter mal den Rechner den ich oben gepostet habe und guck was bei All Mountain Fit->Virtual Top Tube Length rauskommt. Würde mich interessieren...


 
Mache ich heute Abend in Ruhe ...

Das Problem was bleibt, wenn man "seine" Oberrohrlänge findet, ist eine zu große Überhöhung (wenn ich z. B. M nähme) bzw. eine zu geringe Überhöhung (wenn du z. B. L nähmest) - ich denke auch, daß du Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe bekommst: bei SL 83 und Überstandshöhe 83,5 (beim L) bleibt ja fast nichts (je nach Dicke der Schuhsohlen) und das kann weh tun.
An deiner Stelle würde ich M nehmen (Überstandshöhe 80,6) und einen etwas längeren Vorbau (z. B. 100/110 statt 90) montieren - L würde bei dir nur vom Oberrohr, aber nicht von den anderen Maßen her passen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2011)

NiceDude schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
> 
> @speichenquaeler: Hast du dann einen anderen Vorbau drangebaut (werksmäßig kommen die doch in 90mm oder...)? Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von deinem Bike zur Hand, mich würde interessieren wie weit du die Sattelstütze rausgezogen hast.



Hi NiceDude,

wenn der werksseitige nen 90er ist, dann habe ich jetzt ein 100er dran. habe 1cm verlängert.

Leider habe ich nur ein graußliches Handyphoto hier:







beste grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2011)

oder auch hier:





Beste Grüße


----------



## Cube_79 (1. November 2011)

Ich habe zwar ein xc7 aber ansonsten fast genau die gleichen Voraussetzungen (sogar "nur" 82cm SL).

Empfohlen wurde mir vom PPS bzw von Canyon Mitarbeitern selber das M,welches ich schließlich auch genommen habe.

Wobei man sagen muß , daß beides geht..entweder den kleineren Rahmen, dafür mußt du aber zwingend den Vorbau bzw die Sattelstütze(zb Syntace p6,sieht 100 mal schöner wie ne gekröpfte aus,hat aber denselben spielraum)ändern oder eben genau andersrum.

Ich würde es auch davon abhängig machen,was dein bike für eigenschaften haben soll...willst du es eher wendig oder ist dir höhere laufruhe wichtiger?fährst du auch mal trails runter oder "nur" waldautobahnen?

cheers Marc


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

@speicherquaeler:
Sieht wirklich gut aus dein Rad.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Größe M bei SL ca. 83 und ca. 1,83 m?
Die Überhöhung wirkt irgendwie ziemlich heftig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> @speicherquaeler:
> Sieht wirklich gut aus dein Rad.
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Größe M bei SL ca. 83 und ca. 1,83 m?
> Die Überhöhung wirkt irgendwie ziemlich heftig ...




183cm bei 85 cm SL. Die Überhöhung hat mich auch auf den Photos überrascht. Ist aber die Uphillhöhe des Sattels. Da trete ich am oberen Limit der Sattelhöhe.

Ich habe mich halt dran gewöhnt, genauso wie auf meinem RR. Bergab geht die Stütze gut 15 cm rein. ...ansonsten fliegt man mehr über den Lenker als man fährt. ...aber das Thema ist mit nem Strive 9.0er für 2012 dann auch beendet...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## NiceDude (1. November 2011)

Danke für Feedback & Bilder. Habe mich vorhin auf ein MTB mit RH 50cm gesetzt. Mit Turnschuhen waren da im Stehen nur 1-2 Finger breit Platz zwischen Oberstange und Schritt. Werde mir daher ein M bestellen und berichten


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Ich denke, das ist die richtige Entscheidung - bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt ...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. November 2011)

NiceDude schrieb:


> @stevie29: Macht Sinn. Fütter mal den Rechner den ich oben gepostet habe und guck was bei All Mountain Fit->Virtual Top Tube Length rauskommt. Würde mich interessieren...


 

Hallo. Ich hab das mal gemacht eben (174, SL 84) - also lange Beine kurzer Oberkörper.

Überstandshöhe errechnet er 800mm
Oberrohrlänge für All Mountain 570mm XC 580mm
Vorbau All Mountain 70-90mm  XC 90-100mm

=================================================
PPS sagt ich brauche ein M (klar geht auch nur nach Schrittlänge)
=================================================

Real fahre ich den M Rahmen, hab aber einen Lenker verbaut der die Oberrohrlänge 2cm verkürzt (kröpfung) mit 100mm Vorbau.

Gefühlt sehr sportlich. (lang) da ich einen Sattelnachsitz von 5cm fahre. Komme ich besser klar.

Das ganze geht aber ganz gut, weil wie gesagt der Lenker ne Kröpfung hat damit kommen die Griffe 2cm näher zu mir.

Wenn ich mir die Daten von dem competitve Fit aber ansehe, wäre wohl der S Rahmen die bessere Wahl gewesen????

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## stevie29 (5. November 2011)

Juz71, du hast weder lange noch kurze Beine sondern bist "ideal" proportioniert.
Es gibt ein Formel, die besagt, daß die Schrittlänge zur Körpergröße mit einem Faktor von 2,07 berechnet wird (also Körpergröße durch 2,07 = "ideale" Schrittlänge) - bei 1,74 m kommst du exakt auf 84 cm.
Also würde bei dir die Formel Schrittlänge x 0,226 auch exakt passen (denn du bist ja weder Lang- noch Kurzbeiner) und du kämst auf einen 19" Rahmen.
M. E. wäre M (18,5") also richtig, S in jedem Fall zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Juz71, du hast weder lange noch kurze Beine sondern bist "ideal" proportioniert.
> Es gibt ein Formel, die besagt, daß die Schrittlänge zur Körpergröße mit einem Faktor von 2,07 berechnet wird (also Körpergröße durch 2,07 = "ideale" Schrittlänge) - bei 1,74 m kommst du exakt auf 84 cm.
> Also würde bei dir die Formel Schrittlänge x 0,226 auch exakt passen (denn du bist ja weder Lang- noch Kurzbeiner) und du kämst auf einen 19" Rahmen.
> M. E. wäre M (18,5") also richtig, S in jedem Fall zu klein.




hm das hier sagt aber was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. November 2011)

liege ich bei 0.48 somit langbeiner. 

840 /  1740


----------



## NiceDude (26. November 2011)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei Euch bedanken für Ratschläge&Tips. Habe das Bike bekommen, M passt super und das Teil ist echt der Hammer. War bisher (fast) jeden Tag riden und ärgere mich, dass ich es nicht eher gekauft  habe  Anbei noch ein Foto nach dem Zusammenbauen....

Viel Spaß beim Biken,
Christian


----------



## Wutz63 (26. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Bike


----------

